# Giant Schnauzer



## Howard Gaines III

How many folks have seen or worked this breed as a PPD? What are the strengths or weak points when you compare it to other typical breeds used in this area?


----------



## Edward Weiss

Howard Gaines III said:


> How many folks have seen or worked this breed as a PPD? What are the strengths or weak points when you compare it to other typical breeds used in this area?


I have some experience will be glad to enumerate,but basically the DDR derived dogs are serious ie defense,territorial drives high, can be ok in Sport,and males can be a handful....80 lbs and up.
The Working Riesenschnauzer Club in the US are keepers of breed, the fluffy show types are Golden Retrievers in a black coat and beard.


----------



## Howard Gaines III

Edward Weiss said:


> The Working Riesenschnauzer Club in the US are keepers of breed, the fluffy show types are Golden Retrievers in a black coat and beard.


 So to get a good one, you better shop out of country? I had one years ago and enjoyed him. Cancer at six years of age is a bear...


----------



## Tiago Fontes

I've never seen a working one... Seen several at shows, but I wouldnt waste my money feeding those.


----------



## Edward Weiss

Check it out


www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_g1Z38pXYE


----------



## Tiago Fontes

Thanks. What I have seen is nothing like that.


----------



## Keith Jenkins

A nice working Riesenschnauzer is truly a beautiful thing to watch.


----------



## Edward Weiss

Good people can steer you right for a working Giant

http://workingriesenschnauzer.com


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Scored the most marks at last year's Police dog Trials:

http://www.zertube.com/watch-b_6QWAtPfDU-nitro+vom+hatzbachtal+riesenschnauzer+giant


----------



## Edward Weiss

The dog in the video is Nitro v Hatzbachtal. This is from a very strong working kennel. There are now in United States dogs from this kennel, so if one was pursuing getting a working giant this would be a good place to start.


----------



## Garland Whorley

There is a guy in South Carolina that has some REAL Nice Giants. Message me if you want his number... You will also be able to work MOTRE than a few from various age ranges.


----------



## Keith Jenkins

Let me guess Garrett?


----------



## Garland Whorley

Yes, Garett...... have you worked his dogs? What you think about them?


----------



## Robley Smith

Just saw a Ray Allen Facebook post / advertisement that showed a giant schnauzer working in corrections, the discussion of the picture led here:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/US-C-SOG/175270666684

worth looking at, and you might find out something about the dogs if you ask


----------



## Garland Whorley

that face book page is Garret's dogs


----------



## Edward Weiss

Checked around this guy (Hank) is in Illinois will be be bred in coming months to a bitch is in Wisconsin.her line includes (German Czech and South African dogs)




A Bach Elberfeld's Aeris Heinrich (Hank) 7/2007 <BH, AXJ,OA,XF>
Hexer von Elberfeld 1/2002 <VPG/IPO3, SG> Leo V. Hatzbachtal <schH/IPO3, AD> Sandro v Elberfeld <schH, ipo3> Ali v Hilbort
Alexa Koeppel
Yuma v Hatzbachtal <schH 3 AD> Heros v Schosserholz
Cris v d Rammelburg
Monique v. Elberfeld <schH/IPO3, AD> Mike v Kenmore <schH/IPO3, AD> Anton v Gillbachland
Kokett v Kenmore
Ulla v Elberfeld <schH/IPO3 AD> Ali v Hilbort
Mia V Elberfeld
Apffel Bach's Brie (Roxy), 10/2002 <BH> Ax von den Kiwi's V <SCH3 FH2 V1> Erko V Brraunsberg <sch3 ad ipo3 fh> Harun Y Birkenhof
Hips Good Normal Thyroid Hips Good Normal Thyroid Herra V Dreimadlerhaus
Sissy V Elberfeld <AD B-PR SCH2> Ali V Hilbort
Alexa Koeppel
Classic Aris V1 CH Cheeky Ladior CD <schH3 ipo1> CH Kerry ZVVI
Hips Good Thyroid Normal Argona Ladior
CH Classic Von Der Allenhof <CD BH> CH iro V Sandokan


----------



## Garland Whorley

heard about some guy in Chicago area also.. Heard he had some good ones. Still curious about thoughts on Garret dogs?


----------



## Jim Leon

I checked out that kennel in Wisconsin a few years ago. Classic Giants. They're basically a little euro working lines mixed with American show lines. All their dogs have a greater proportion of show lines in their breeding. They are not breeding for straight up strong working dogs. More of a family dog.

But maybe the guy in Illinois is going for a stronger breeding.


----------



## Edward Weiss

Looking for Giants in Chicago



Gerald Rogers is the "some Guy"

http://youtu.be/ZQGd30QSrFU


----------



## rick smith

side question

they're not little dogs but i would hardly consider them giants either, so when did they get that "giant" handle, as opposed to other breeds that have been bred down in size like poodles.


----------



## Gillian Schuler

rick smith said:


> side question
> 
> they're not little dogs but i would hardly consider them giants either, so when did they get that "giant" handle, as opposed to other breeds that have been bred down in size like poodles.


to distinguish them from the Zwerg (dwarf) and Mittelschnauzer (medium).


----------



## Howard Gaines III

Three sizes to this breed. Small, medium and "giant". Reguardless of size, they all can have BIG attitudes! Owned a GSD and he was great. Similar to the Bouvier des Flandres, old world style, in coat and attitude. A true worker is great...\\/


----------

